# Blowing Coat?



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Any body else have a dog that is starting to blow their coat? Max's never blew before winter like it normally does, but it sure seems a reaaaaallllly odd time to be shedding?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

My place has been a mess the past 3 weeks.....Gia! Tilden only blows once a year, in the spring.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Steel hasn't shed since we adopted him (almost 2 years). He started shedding a tuft a week a few months ago. Just recently upped that to a tuft a day.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

ive noticed a lot more hair the last 2 weeks...weird


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Grace is blowing coat like mad right now. I have been brushing her every day and she still is leaving hair every where







She seems to be almost done...thank goodness!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Both mione are shedding not huge clumps but hair falling in my had when I pet them more than normal all over my coach etc. I brush dailt to, thinking I should get a furminator dodad they people talk about.


----------



## Shadowhoffen (Dec 17, 2009)

mine seem to always be shedding ... lol, but the past few weeks I have seen more so than usual....and I can brush and brush and brush and it seems to still come out in tufts ... especially my longhaired girl, Tala ...
after all, they are German Shedders


----------



## Shadowhoffen (Dec 17, 2009)

We have the furminator and it does an amazing job ... but it seems like you can brush forever ... seems like they should be bald by now :0


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Duchess is blowing coat as well....


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

YES!!! Both are blowing big time. They shed all the time, but this is major. I think in part it's our crazy Colorado weather - warm to cold and back again, constantly. I don't think they know what to do...so they just said to heck with it we'll just dump the entire coat.

_________________________________
Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Caja is blowing her coat like mad too. The two boys don't seem to be though.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've gotten a ridiculous amount of coat off Halo recently, Keefer not so much. I posted a picture a few weeks ago of the mound of undercoat I took off her, then I got a similar mound a week ago, and was still able to pull out more clumps of hair with my hands a few days ago.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Looks like I missed those pics Cassidy'sMom! So we've got a couple shedders from CA, and several from all over the place! I still say that it doesn't make sense, but at least it's not cuz he's sick or something, he's not alone!

(LOL Joanne, at Steel's rate, he'll never blow that coat!)


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ugh! Denali is the one prone to blowing her coat. When I'm done brushing her, I ask her "Why did you kill the bunny?". She's done it twice this year and I'm surprised the second time was around winter time.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We had the traditional blow in fall, but since I have had the heat on inside..... more hair!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTLooks like I missed those pics Cassidy's Mom!


I found the thread - it was actually 11/30, so just 3 weeks ago:










I got a similar amount in another session with the undercoat rake since then, PLUS all the hair I've pulled out with my hands in the past few days!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Amazing, and amazing that there was a lot more!! Thanks for posting the pic!

It makes no sense to me why now though


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTIt makes no sense to me why now though


Have you changed any supplements? I'm wondering if that's why Steel isn't shedding.

I brushed LJ just now and got a brush full of hair. Brushed Steel and got nothing.

I know, I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Can't thnk of anything, but from the sounds of the above, he's not abnormal.....

Yes, be thankful Steel isn't a shed monster!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Do any of you vacuum your dogs?


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

Julie has begun to blow coat as well. And I must say that she is doing a great job of it!!!! I have a friend with a collie kennel and thirty years experience who says that means we will have an early spring! Wouldn't that be nice?! But in the mean time my vacuum and I have become good friends. And of course when we are not vacuuming we are brushing Julie!

julie'somom


----------

